# The quickest way to lower your riding weight



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

http://www.drnatura.com/cleanse-detox/


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

that's great. I love the first story-- passed a worm. What freaking diet was that? I wonder if she eats lizards too


----------



## Yeomeo (Apr 5, 2007)

Brilliant! And I thought all I had to do to lose weight was train harder for longer! Just ordered 2 lots of the 3 programme pack at _$189 each_! BARGAIN! 

Honestly, what is the world coming to? with a couple of litres of cold coffee, a length of hose pipe and a prone position over the bath, you could achieve the same results in less than half an hour saving you 2months 30days 23.5hrs. MMMMmmmmm Nice!

No I don't drink coffee!


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

Don't overlook the picture gallery! (really, believe it or not)


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

All right, I think the picture gallery is the best weight-savings tool next to the stomache-stapling procedure. Just bring it up on your screen before you feel like eating every day...:yikes:


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

Some of those pictures blow the pictures at ratemypoo.com out of the water.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

oh. my. god.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

sgt_hedgehog said:


> oh. my. god.


never read your postings cause that avitar just cracks me up everytime. thanks.


----------



## DocVijay (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear God, why did I click the "Gallery" link?


----------



## Chompers (Feb 3, 2004)

*My What?*

Nice quote


> "My 'colon twinges' disappeared after only 2 weeks on Colonix"


----------



## fcchambers (Mar 3, 2007)

*Alright. Would *SOMEONE*...*

...with real medical knowlege weigh in here. WTF are we looking at?


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

it actually makes a good bit of sense. We carry a good bit of undigested food. Most of the testimonials are from people with f'ed up conditions so any improvement would be better than normal.

I have had gerd in severe form. Franky, I'm inrterested in the product - can't be any worse than what my heartburn has been.


----------



## kevzl (Apr 13, 2006)

This link does a good job describing what we are looking at:

http://rawveg.info/coloncleanse.html


----------



## lynchie400 (May 14, 2007)

The picture gallery testimonial is the funniest darn thing i think ive ever read.. I cant belive they are posting this stuff on thier site. All the cinsumer really needs to know is that it does work.. the picture are right out of Ratemypoo.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! too funny..im not hungry for lunch now.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I think I've seen the infomercial for this stuff. Apparently, just about everyone can pass worms with enough of this stuff- though I'm wondering if it isn't really small intestine.


----------



## kevzl (Apr 13, 2006)

The colon cleansing product itself gels up inside the intestines, taking the shape of the intestines and mixing with waste. This waste would have come out all by itself during a normal movement anyway.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

A high fibre diet will keep your colon clean. Less red meat as well..... that stuff takes days to pass through me.


----------



## DocVijay (Aug 16, 2007)

If anyone has ever had a colonoscopy and seen the pictures, you know that you can clean out your colon without any of this stuff. If you a resonably good job with the colon prep, everything comes out anyway. If all this stuff (worms and god knows what else is in those pictures) was there it would show up on during a colonoscopy.

I think it's the product itself that is coming out. It probably congeals into those things, and that is what people are seeing.

You don't need this snake oil to clean out your system.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Publix black beans, 15 oz can, 3.5 servings per can, 40% rda for fiber, 8 grams of protein per serving. 69 cents a can.. you're cured. Damn where is my camera so I can post the results?

Nice testimonial

_April 9th - Saturday Morning I woke up and passed a weird looking stool. It looked different than anything I had ever passed so I had to investigate further. I got a plastic utensil andwhacked at it a little bit. It unraveled and looked like a long piece of intestine. I picked it up with the plastic utensil and sure enough it was a 20 inch piece of awful looking matter that had probably been stuck to the walls of my intestines for many years! So I got the digital camera and took my first picture of the death that existed inside of me.

April 10th - Passed more intestine looking matter. Slightly larger in mass and had sacks.

April 11th - Passed what appeared to be a lot of worms!

April 12th through April 21st - Nothing crazy was coming out anymore. I felt great! For the first time in a long time I felt empty inside. I noticed that my stomach looked better than ever! You could see my six pack and no more love handles! Prior to this program I would watch my carbohydrate intake but not any more. I figured I look skinny why not enjoy some carbs! I was actually losing weight eating carbs because my body was digesting the food much faster. I also went and bought an exercise machine because I had the energy and drive to work out.

April 22nd - Because there was nothing crazy coming out anymore I upped my dosage to 2 scoops in the morning and doubled my water intake. 

April 23rd - I woke up and passed the biggest, longest and nastiest piece of stuff I had ever seen! It was approximately 2 to 3 feet in length.

April 24th - Another very large piece of stuff came out. This was thicker than the rest. I am very glad that I upped the dosage to 2 scoops!

April 28th - This was the worst of all. This piece just looked like cancer. I cannot believe that something like this existed inside of me. I am sure that if I had never discovered this program, I would have colon cancer before I turned 50. 

May 2nd - Same result as the 28th if not better. Again I am in shock. By now I have already told 20-30 people about this and when I showed them the pictures jaws dropped and they ordered it the next day. I have half of my work on the program and almost all of my friends.

May 16th - I passed yet another considerably large piece of awful looking stuff.

I cannot thank you enough for offering this product! You definitely saved my life! I am a customer for life! 

I know that it is gross and people do not want to see stuff like this, but I had to send you some of the pictures that I took. If anyone is skeptical about taking this product then I encourage you to look at the pictures ask yourself if you would want something like that hanging around inside of you! I encourage everyone, even if you feel that you are a healthy person to try this product. 

Again, THANK YOU -THANK YOU -THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will keep you posted with my progress. I still have another month and a half to go! I would send you a picture of myself but if my girlfriend ever found out that that stuff came out of me, she would never look at me the same way again!"

Corey T. - Grateful Customer, Boston, MA, May 25, 2005 

_

Lovely......


----------



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

For years I had IBS, not the diarrea, but unexpected bow movements. I usually had about 5 min to get to the bathroom and then over an hour would spend most of it in the bathroom. This would usually occur several times a week. Painful, sometime embarrasing and annoying.

Then my wife said she wanted to start making our own bread by milling the wheat grain as it is so much healthier and would help to improve our diet. I won't go into all the benefits of truely fresh milled grain but one of them is that it is a fantastic source of natural fiber. We have been doing this for a little over a year now. I have some sort of bread every day, whether it is pancakes, dinner roles. sandwich, etc. 

*Since starting the bread, no more IBS.* I have only had a few of these IBS events and each time it could be traced to not having any bread for the last several days.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

mgmoore7 said:


> ...I usually had about 5 min to get to the bathroom...


That has to be one of the worst (and potentially most embarrassing) problems for a cyclist. Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Those photos are really quite disturbing. If only for the fact that so many people felt compelled to pull their sh!t out of the toilet and lay it on the seat! You have got to be kidding me! Some folks really need to find a different passtime than diggingforpoopinthetoilet.


----------



## ilpirati (May 15, 2007)

In some "third world countries" thousands of people literally starve to death because of parasitic worms...and in the "developed countries" people use them to get rid of the lard...I think "ironic" is not quite the word for it


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

It's a scam people.
Go to the site kevzl posted.
It's just bullshit.
LS


----------



## ridin at 4:20 (Dec 9, 2007)

Lickety Split said:


> It's a scam people.
> Go to the site kevzl posted.
> It's just bullshit.
> LS


I wouldn't say it is "bullshit". If you know what I mean.


----------

